

Ask HN: Fat or thin arrows? - rymohr

The ES6 arrow function proposal uses fat arrows over thin arrows.  I love the arrow syntax but think there&#x27;s enough equal signs in javascript statements already (equality, assignment, relative comparison, etc).<p>Which do you prefer, fat or thin?
======
rymohr
Well I guess we're stuck with fat!

------
anigbrowl
->

